# Yoga when going through treatment



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi
I'm about to start treatment and drugs next week ahead of DIVF.  

Does anyone know or have any thoughts on continuing yoga during treatment?


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

I tried to keep going to my gentle vinyasa flow class - but I was exhausted from the drugs! Def wasn't able for s full class. Maybe gentle Hatha yoga might be more suitable. I was advised not to do twists etc while stimming as ovaries enlarged but that shouldn't affect you with a de cycle I'd say.  In the end I just stuck to doing a few gentle poses and flows at home to stimulate blood flow and it suited me better in the end, I could do as little or as much as I was able for. Best of luck in your upcoming cycle x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi CurlyGirl. I carried on with yoga while cycling. I was fine and felt OK. It's a good release of tension and stress at a time when it's really welcome. I did however dip out of going to yoga for a couple of weeks after ET - that was mainly as I didn't fancy telling the instructor that I might be pregnant. Good luck xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

I did it up until transfer day. Good luck xx


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, Curlygirl!
I'm not a great sport lover maybe due to my ripe age  But I've heard before my treatment (de ivf in Biotexcom) that docs prescribe sometimes yoga along with the treatment as it may be helpful in some cases. Before the 1st shot I had spoken to my clinic about it. They were worried about twists when ovaries are swollen during stimms.
My yoga teacher said my body would be working hard in other areas. And this would do miracles trying to relax during the whole time.
So we got opposite advice  
I am starting stimms in a few days, so going to go this week. Anyway we'll see how I feel next.


----------

